# Official 2010 - 4th of July Throwdown



## sumosmoke (Jun 28, 2010)

In addition to the July Throwdown, SMF is proud to present a special event for 4th of July festivities! Cooking for this event is not required.

Here are the rules, please read them carefully.

*Official Throwdown Rules*

1. The picture must include something that is red, white, and blue. It does not have to be food related, just reflecting the good times had by all during this festive holiday. For example: red peppers + white onions + blue tablecloth, or red meat + white knees + blue koolaid. An explosion of patriotic colors!  Stick little flags in a cake or make red, white and blue dips for chips - it could be anything!
2. All entries must take place during the current throwdown period (7/1 - 7/7). *Due to the nature of the event a code word is not required.*
3. All entries must be submitted by *Midnight Eastern time *on the night of 7/7.
4. Entries are to be submitted to me (Sumosmoke) via Private Message with *ONE *picture of your event and a brief description of your entry. If your description is too long it may be edited to be more concise. Only one entry per person is eligible. Do *NOT *post your entries in the general forum until after the contest winners have been determined or you will be *DISQUALIFIED. *After you send me your picture please do not move or delete it from photobucket so that it will remain in the posted thread for future viewing.
6. There will be one category for the judging, instead of two. The winner will be determined by SMF members choice through a voting poll. One contestant cannot win both the 4th of July event and the July Throwdown. If that should happen, the runner up in the Members choice category, or the Judges choice category, will be the winner. Any ties will be broken by the events committee's judging votes.
7. People voting for entries should try and base their vote based on these three scores.
*ORIGINALITY =*Trying something outside of the box.
*APPEARANCE = *How good the dish looks.
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = *Technical difficulty and the amount of work that has gone into the dish.
8. Any entries that do not adhere to these rules will be disqualified. Judges decisions are final.
9. These rules are subject to change. Any changes made will be added at the beginning of the following throwdown.
*If you have any questions please send me (Sumosmoke) a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you. *


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 28, 2010)

In Addition to the $50 Amazon Gift Card we have a A-Maze-N Smoker Package that has been offered up for this throw down. To learn more about the A-Maze-N Smoker check out their website.


----------



## mrsb (Jun 28, 2010)

Great additional gift


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2010)

I better get my drin..."thinking" cap on.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 28, 2010)

How cool! I can't wait to see the creativity this brings out in folks. I'm thinking a country song: I'm a REDneck, drinking WHITE lightning, huggin' a BLUEtick hound!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds like a great contest with great prizes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> How cool! I can't wait to see the creativity this brings out in folks. I'm thinking a country song: I'm a REDneck, drinking WHITE lightning, huggin' a BLUEtick hound!


I like your style...


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Great holiday idea, thanks to Laurel and Brian.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2010)

Are people getting ready for this???????? Got your thinking caps on?????????


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm thinking that passing out in an _*EMPTY Pile of Pabst Blue Ribbon Cans* _shouldn't count as part of the theme...


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I'm thinking that passing out in an _*EMPTY Pile of Pabst Blue Ribbon Cans* _shouldn't count as part of the theme...


Now that's a patriotic thought! LOL.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 29, 2010)

Depends on what you're wearing when you pass out amongst all those cans! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Beer-B-Q said:


> I'm thinking that passing out in an _*EMPTY Pile of Pabst Blue Ribbon Cans* _shouldn't count as part of the theme...


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay, they must be wearing or flying an American Flag...LOL


----------



## squirrel (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay, so in honor of Beer-B-Q - I'm changing my country song to: I'm a Redneck, drinkin' White lighnin' and Pabst Blue Ribbon Beer!

So does a recorded song count??? LOL! I can't carry a tune in a bucket, or beer can for that matter.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 29, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Okay, so in honor of Beer-B-Q - I'm changing my country song to: I'm a Redneck, drinkin' White lighnin' and Pabst Blue Ribbon Beer!
> 
> So does a recorded song count??? LOL! I can't carry a tune in a bucket, or beer can for that matter.


I'm sure if you make it as a video we will accept it... LOL   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 

Also lets not forget Rednecks, White Socks (or White Sox),  & Blue Ribbon Beer...


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 3, 2010)

Bump! Happy 4th of July weekend, everyone!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 4, 2010)

Remember the Throwdown as you snap those holiday photos this weekend!

Hope everyone has a very safe and happy 4th of July!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't forget to get those July 4th Throwdown entries in July 7th is only 2 days away...


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 5, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Don't forget to get those July 4th Throwdown entries in July 7th is only 2 days away...


And some nice prizes are being offered to the winner!

$50 Amazon gift card
A-Maze-N Smoker Package


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 6, 2010)

*Entries for this event are due by midnight, EST tomorrow 7/7/2010*


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 7, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 8, 2010)

The entry period has expired for this contest.


----------

